# HELP NEEDED, searching for a GM inline 6 cylinder



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Hello,

I've got a little project in mind, a 1961 Chevy Impala stock, 1/25. The only one I found is from Lindberg so I'll get that kit but it comes with a V8. I would like to put an inline 6 cylinder in it. Why... Well it's a gift for my father. He owned one in the '60's and I'd like to make it like the one he had. So anybody know what kit has one in it? 

Thanks

Steph


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

there are several resin 6 cylinders on ebay right now.
Russell


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

AMT's '53 Corvette came with the 235cid I6, which was essentially the same engine used in the '61 Impala.


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

Try Early Years Resin.

http://earlyyearsresin.webs.com/engines.htm


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you very much guys for helping me out. I've send an email to Early Years Resin. If that doesn't work, I'll wait for the relisting of the Chevy Nova II engine on Ebay or try to find the '53 Corvette..... In what other model (1/25) the I6 was also available, anybody knows? 

Thanks again

Steph


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

I have one out of a 61? pickup. the air cleaner is gone otherwise complete.
pm me your addy if interested, I'll donate to your cause.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*6cyl. engine*

Steph,
I have a 53 Vette 6cyl I believe in the parts bin if you need one. 
I have a ton of parts from 60's to 70's stuff. Let me see what else I can find in a 6 cyl.
Let me know if you don't get a motor.:thumbsup:


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

AMT's 51 Chevrolet kits have a GM 6-cyl that's pretty nice, and they are pretty common.

Steve


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Dammit I already ordered an I6 with Early Years Resin. I'm supposed to receive it sometime next week. You guys are really great for helping me out. If it turns out that I don't like the one I bought (I really hope not!!!) , I'll let you know all know. Thanks again a million times............ :thumbsup:

Steph


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Holy crap, I totally forgot to keep you posted. Sorry. I started this project back in November 09 and I'm almost done (YES I am slowww). Here's some pics:

http://picasaweb.google.ca/IMPS.REAL.COTE/ChevroletImpala1961Stephane?feat=directlink

I had a lot to do in order to convert this 2 door 61 Impala into a 4 door. I also replaced the 8 cyl with the Inline 6 I got from Early Years Resin (that I had to modify 'cause it was almost 1 cm to high). It was also my first time with the Bare Metal Foil. Here's the only picture I found from an 1961 Belair Inline 6. I'm using it as a guide. I installed the top and bottom hoses for the radiator. But anybody know what the 2 other hoses are for? Are they for the cabine heater? Should I install them? 

http://picasaweb.google.ca/lh/photo/xwwtKKJn2OZkiRCmExw30w?feat=directlink

Thanks for the help

Steph


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Steph, Fantastic work! I'll say you forgot about this thread. At least you got everything you needed and got building. That's what matters and you'll have a cool piece for your dad.
Chris


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Thanks Chris. Fantastic work is a bit too much, still too many goofs . But anyhow, my father will like it I'm certain of it. I'm almost done with it. This week, I cloned 2 door handles (only 2 came for this 2 door Impala kit) and yesterday I painted them. I tried to apply Bare Metal Foil on them but I almost had a nervous breakdown so I decided to paint them. I also have to make 2 key holes (paint or with styrene, still not decided yet). Can't wait to finish it so I can continue my Lunar Module (LM5 of Apollo 11). 

Steph


----------

